# Notebook mit Quadcore oder doch Dualcore?



## Cesur (18. September 2017)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem 15" Notebook mit mattem und gutem bis sehr gutem Display.
Das Notebook wird sich im Dauereinsatz befunden, weil ich keinen Desktop Rechner habe und auch nicht haben will.
Also müsste die Verarbeitung äußerst ordentlich und die verwendeten Materialien robust sein, da es täglich verwendet wird.
Leises Notebook würde ich sehr begrüßen sowie eins, dessen Temperaturen nicht so hoch sind.
Außerdem wäre es sehr vorteilhaft eine Tastatur mit Nummernblock. Tastaturbeleuchtung ist ein Muss.

Wofür wird es verwendet?
Spiele wie FIFA oder PES
Office, Videos, Musik, Filme

Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, dass ein DualCore zu schwach bleibt, daher dachte ich direkt an einen Quadcore.

Was noch wichtig wäre, Garantie mit Vorort Service. 

Ich bin noch Student. 
Budget: 1700 €

VG 

Cesur


----------



## amdahl (18. September 2017)

Bist du Schüler, Student oder sonstwie bezugsberechtigt für Bildungsrabatte?


----------



## Cesur (18. September 2017)

Ach habe ich vergessen. Ich bin noch Student.


----------



## DjTomCat (18. September 2017)

Habe mir dieses hier geholt und bin sehr zufrieden damit. man kann damit gut arbeiten und zocken. Und mit 1300€ ist der Preis wie ich finde auch noch recht gut. ACER Aspire VX 15 (VX5-591G-7972) Notebook 15.6 Zoll - MediaMarkt


----------



## amdahl (19. September 2017)

Cesur schrieb:


> Ach habe ich vergessen. Ich bin noch Student.



Dann könnte das hier ein passender Kandidat sein 20HJS1SF00, Lenovo Campus ThinkPad(R) P51 fur Studenten - CampusPoint - Notebooks fur Studenten, Schuler, Lehrkrafte und naturlich alle Anderen
Ob das Display deinen etwas vagen Ansprüchen genügt kann ich nicht sagren. Weitere 8GB RAM einplanen, kostet nicht die Welt. Den Vor-Ort-Service bekommst du eben nur im Business-Bereich.
Generell würde auch nichts dagegen sprechen ein junges Gebrauchtes zu nehmen, die Garantie ist zumindest bei den Thinkpads Gerätegebunden und auf bis zu 5 Jahre verlängerbar. Falls du keine 1700€ ausgeben willst...


----------



## Cesur (19. September 2017)

@DJTomCat: Danke für den Vorschlag! Wie ich sehe, gibt es da kein Vorort-Service. Außerdem macht ein Acer keinen so wertigen Eindruck. Außerdem permanent laufende Lüfter? hmm

@amdahl: Danke! Den hatte ich auch schon im Visier. Aber bei so einem teuren Gerät finde ich, dass das Display ziemlich unterirdisch ist. Keine Ahnung, wieso Lenovo das verbockt hat. Vor allem stört mich der geringe Helligkeitswert. Und zur Wartung konnte ich jetzt nicht viel finden. Ist das so umständlich, wie auf notebookcheck.com geschrieben wird?


----------



## Cesur (25. September 2017)

Ich bin natürlich offen für andere Vorschläge.
Also mit 14 Zoll könnte ich mich auch anfreunden, sofern es ein besseres Angebot gibt. Aber wie sinnvoll ist dann ein Quad Core in einem 14 Zoll Notebook? Ich meine, dass misshandelt dementsprechend auch sehr gut gekühlt werden und so?
Gibt es solche Notebooks? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## amdahl (25. September 2017)

Bei 14" würde schon mal der Nummernblock wegfallen, das gibts erst ab 15".
Wenn wir mal deine Ansprüche ans Display weiter nach oben schieben in der Prio fallen die meisten aktuellen Thinkpads sowieso raus. Leider.
In der Disziplin schneidet z.B. das Dell XPS 15 relativ gut ab. Und mit der Pascal-GPU (GTX 1050 4GB) laufen die Games auch ziemlich gut. Nummernblock hat es leider auch keinen, dafür ist es vom Footprint her kaum größer als herkömmliche 14-Zöller.
Müsste ich mich für eine Variante des Dell entscheiden würde ich wahrscheinlich die hier nehmen und den RAM selbst auf 16GB aufrüsten
Dell XPS 15 9560 (2017) / 15,6" FHD / Core i7-7700HQ / 8GB RAM DDR4 / 256GB SSD / GTX 1050 (4GB) / Windows 10 bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## Cesur (25. September 2017)

Hallo amdahl, erstmal danke für die Antwort.
Natürlich ist mir klar, dass bei einem 14" kein Nummernblock möglich ist. Was ich damit meinte, wenn ich auf den Nummernblock verzichte, dann nehme ich lieber direkt ein 14" Notebook.
Und was die Ansprüche ans Display angeht: Also ich werde keine professionelle Fotobearbeitungsprogramme benutzen oder so, aber ein Helligkeitswert von 250 cd/m2 ist einfach nicht zeitgemäß und extrem niedrig. Mein jetziges hat einen Helligkeitswert von 260 cd/m2 und das reicht gerade so, wenn ich heller Umgebung mit dem Notebook arbeite. 

Der Dell XPS ist auf jeden Fall ein sehr interessantes Gerät. Ich habe leider einige negative Berichte darüber gelesen im Netz, was mich jetzt davor zurückhält: Probleme mit dem Lüfter, Spulenfiepen, BIOS usw.


----------



## drebbin (25. September 2017)

Bitte bedenke immer beim lesen von schlechten Reviews:
Der Großteil der Besitzer die zufrieden sind benutzen ihr Zeug einfach nur und haben keinen Anlass sich die Mühe für Testberichte zu machen.


----------



## Cesur (25. September 2017)

ja da ist was Wahres dran, drebbin.  Ich schau mir mal das noch mal an.


----------



## airXgamer (25. September 2017)

Die Frage ist immer: Wie oft arbeitest du wirklich in "lichtintensiven Regionen"? In der Uni wird mal ein bischen dies und das notiert, da ein Sript, dort ein PDF usw, aber draußen arbeitet man doch recht selten.
Zuhause: Bei dem Budget: Kauf dir ein Gerät mit Dockinganschluss und investiere ein paar Euro in einen  guten Monitor. Auf 14" sollte man eh keine Romane schreiben, also einfach ein 23 " daneben und gut ist.


----------



## amdahl (25. September 2017)

Gerade beim XPS 15 ist das Jammern auf sehr hohem Niveau. Die Leute kaufen es mit dem Anspruch eines der besten Windows-Notebooks zu haben. Viele hören da dann die Flöhe husten...ich würde auf die negativen Stimmen nicht allzu viel geben.
Und immer dran denken: das perfekte Notebook gibt es nicht, irgendwelche Macken hat jedes.. Du kannst nur deine Anforderungen gewichten und dann eines nehmen was dem am nächsten kommt. Und wenn es ein Notebook mit gutem Panel und hoher Helligkeit sein soll ist das XPS 15 ganz oben auf der Liste.


----------



## Cesur (25. September 2017)

Ich glaube, einen guten Monitor muss ich sowieso kaufen.


Das Problem ist eher zu Hause, wenn die Sonne scheint. Die Wohnung ist dann schon hell genug, egal wo ich mich wie ich mich setze, ist es anstrengend zu arbeiten. 250 cd/m2 ist einfach zu gering. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------

